# Forum General General Discussion  Russian Songs (MP3)

## Партизан

I would like to listen some nice Russian songs.. Can you give me some MP3 links? Thanks in advance..   ::

----------


## Geoduck

www.zvuki.ru

----------


## Партизан

Thank you!  
I found some folk songs on another webpage, under them also Kalinka and Katyusha..  Are there more versions of these two songs? Can you give me any link if yes? I found a lot of folk songs, and I like them! Maybe you can show me your favourite song? I really would like to listen to them and be better informed about your music.. hehehe.. Greetings! 
Поздравления моим российским братьям!   ::

----------


## TriggerHappyJack

A lot of Russian bands have MP3s on their websites.  ::  www.tatu.ru www.zemfira.ru www.someotherband.ru
etc.

----------


## Lampada

http://bards.pp.ru/50let/19_Katusha.mp3  http://www.magomaev.info/sin/files/audio/02/14.mp3

----------


## kwatts59

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/audio.asp? 
BTW, is there a sight with the top 100 Russian songs of all time?

----------


## mariashara

About 2,000 russian/soviet folk/popular songs: http://music.lib.ru/janr/index_janr_23-1.shtml
Among them is one of my favourite folk song "Ой, мороз".   ::

----------


## mariashara

http://www.pesni.ru/raznoe_album.shtml
Soviet songs, funny songs, Afganistan vets songs, songs from soviet cartoons and films and other.
Texts and mp3

----------


## Партизан

Spasiba!   ::

----------


## -NKVD-

Anyone know Smash!!'s website?

----------

